# Test: Are you crazy?



## tree (Nov 22, 2003)

Everyone who reads this message is crazy.


----------



## Salvo (Nov 22, 2003)

tree said:
			
		

> Everyone who reads this message is crazy.



The World's full of Crazy People.


----------



## Cat (Nov 22, 2003)

I knew it!


----------



## Total Konfuzion (Nov 22, 2003)

Weeeeeeeeeeeeeeee..........Yibbie Yibbie Boom Boom!


----------



## adambyte (Nov 22, 2003)

That means the people who don't read this won't know they're sane.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Nov 22, 2003)

So, now that we are crazy and those who didn't read this thread and don't know they actually are crazy, we must be less crazy then the rest (since we do know the fact), which makes the rest crazy and us not, since the word crazy has a relatively meaning.
Crazy, huh?


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 22, 2003)




----------



## adambyte (Nov 22, 2003)

Moof!


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 22, 2003)

Dentist!


----------



## Trip (Nov 22, 2003)

Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> So, now that we are crazy and those who didn't read this thread and don't know they actually are crazy, we must be less crazy then the rest (since we do know the fact), which makes the rest crazy and us not, since the word crazy has a relatively meaning.
> Crazy, huh?



You must be crazy!


----------



## pds (Nov 23, 2003)

Actually the true test of insanity is the growth of hair on your knuckles.










The second test is looking for hair on your knuckles.


----------



## adambyte (Nov 23, 2003)

I don't need to look. I know I've got hair on my knuckles.


----------



## mr. k (Nov 23, 2003)

go back to your home...


----------



## monktus (Nov 23, 2003)

wibble


----------



## toast (Nov 25, 2003)

The fool prepare the feast, the wise eat it.


----------



## Darkshadow (Nov 25, 2003)

Since I was already crazy, does looking at this make me insane?


----------



## Arden (Nov 26, 2003)

UNIX X11 said:
			
		

>


I don't think I could have put it better. 


			
				adambyte said:
			
		

> I don't need to look. I know I've got hair on my knuckles.


Heh, ditto.


----------



## JohnnyV (Nov 26, 2003)

I AM THE GROUNDHOG


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 26, 2003)

Arden, I Am Your Sister


----------



## tree (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 26, 2003)




----------



## adambyte (Nov 26, 2003)

I'm the cousin to the sister of the son's niece's daughter of the uncle's father's brother of the nephew's niece's cousin of Arden's room-mate.


----------



## Harvey (Nov 26, 2003)

Jibba-Jabba.


----------



## Arden (Nov 26, 2003)

Jon, I hardly think so.


----------



## Cat (Nov 27, 2003)

YES!  NO! 



... oops, wrong thread ...


----------



## pds (Nov 27, 2003)

lol!!!
Seems Ronnie's induced a memory lapse!

NO?


----------



## macnewguy (Nov 27, 2003)

woooooohwooh wohnowo


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 27, 2003)

a am teh waterboy!


----------



## adambyte (Nov 27, 2003)

eHy, rmeembre thsi trhead? llo


----------



## UNIX X11 (Nov 27, 2003)

OMG LOL, I MDAE TAHT TREHAD!!!
I just saw Elf. Funniest freakin movie ever!


----------



## Arden (Nov 30, 2003)

[Homer Simpson voice]Mmm... state of lunacy.[/Homer Simpson voice]


----------



## Ricky (Dec 2, 2003)

You guys are nuts.
I'm off to sulk all alone in my soft, yellow room.


----------



## Darkshadow (Dec 2, 2003)

Soft?  Is it padded? And do you get to wear those neat...coats...?


----------



## eph115 (Dec 3, 2003)

We are no longer the knights who say "Ni". We are now the knights who say "ickiickiickipigonzoombonyemboynyem".


----------



## Arden (Dec 4, 2003)

Ah, Monty Python... 'tis quite a good movie.

Ricky doesn't have the luxury of a padded room.  If he wants to throw himself against the walls, it's going to be at his own risk.


----------



## Cat (Dec 4, 2003)

Ni?


----------

